
Is the Brain Computable? - xcodevn
https://writer.bighugelabs.com/share/ut4ea8hy
======
ankurdhama
Here is a question for all people thinking about brain is a information
processing system.

If I give you the so called algorithm that the brain is running to process the
info. Where the input is state of the sensory neurons/axions/dendrites and
current state of every other neurons/axions/dendrites and the output is the
updated state of all the neurons/axions/dendrites. Basically huge number of
number go into the algorithm and huge number of numbers come out of the
algorithm. How in the world you can tell what the brain just thought about or
saw or said or imagined using those numbers?

